# Psa: Don't Drink The Bong Water



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out these two tragic items

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320226742387

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AURORA-MONSTER-MODEL-PHANTOM-OF-THE-OPERA-1963-NR_W0QQitemZ360037534754 

Is it just me...or what???:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Oh no, no, no, no...I have to have those two kits to do again immediately!

Those are so ripe for a disco floor. Put some hair on Quasi's chest - er, back, a couple of gold chains...paint Erik's outfit in white silk...Awesome. Saturday Night Fantom.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The Phantom needs a scale bass guitar and he'll be rockin'.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've already emailed the guy with the Hunchfront model, he hasn't gotten back to me for some reason!! He's from my nations capital. Please don't judge us all by his example! I want to buy it and change the plaque. 
At least the Phantom is from your side of the pond !

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hunchfront! LOL!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if these two models come with their own Firecrackers:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

OMG!! I can't stop LAUGHING!!!!!! That is just TOO funny!!


Wayne


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of my dad's attempt to help me put together Aurora's James Bond 007...he glued the upper body on backward but the other parts faces forward.Never was sure how he managed that...:freak:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm with Reb , i laughed so hard i got tears in my eyes . :freak:
the back view of the Phantom is great . 
just stick 'em in the middle of those Hawk's Frantic Cats guys , they'd fit right in . 
hb


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> I wonder if these two models come with their own Firecrackers:freak:
> Mcdee


 
I got the matches :devil:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Check out these two tragic items
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320226742387
> 
> ...


That's actually from the little known 1974 film, _The Exorcist of Notre Dame_.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

....and the Phantom of the Crane Operators...:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder if the $8.00 bidding price is what they'll pay you to take them away?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is so shameful, on how you are disgracing HobbyTalk, with your rude remarks. It is better to remain silent and though a fool, than the speak up and remove all doubt!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

take a breath...lighten up...we're all friends here...


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

You're both right. There's a gray area where having a light-hearted laugh over a kit can cross into ridicule of a builder. We should be mindful of being cruel, but at the same time ya _have_ to keep a sense of humor. To me, this guy's intuitive sense of parts placement has resulted in poses that are sheer genius.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...still reminds me of what Dad did to 007...*sigh*...believe it or not, a fond childhood memory...he was trying to help even though I know these things weren't his forte`...he also helped me with Revell's Superfink and Phantom & Witch Doctor...now that's a two-pack I'd love to see again...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't drink the bong water?How about don't eat the shrooms See kids this is what happens to a perfectly good model when you eat to many shrooms.Just kidding! But something strange must have been going on when this gentleman was working on this kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When I first saw these on the ol' ebay...I thought they were pretty funny...but now when I see them I think they are hilarious...and the last time I looked it wasn't a crime to laugh...which reminds me...What's Brown and sits in a Church? ...................Ans: The Lunchbag of Notre Dame ! 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwww Mcdee- now you've gone and wrecked it!! As far as joke telling goes, you make a really great Canadian!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...better not quit my day job...:hat:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

and hey Chris...you be careful ...I saw you singing McCartney over on the Moebius thread...now I can't stop humming : Silly Love Songs...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Who?....me?.... you must be mistaken......
I'm a bass player...I'm tone deaf!!

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I know this may sound quite bizzare, But I kinda like that hunchback, He looks like hes trying to break free from the ropes. Kind of a cool mistake, or was it really a mistake? Perhaps raw genious at work BWAAAHAAHAAAA. The Phantom on the other hand...sucks...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah ...maybe the Hunchback was going for that Incredible Hulk look...but the Phantom...well to me it looks like someone found their sons' stash of old models and hurriedly glued a few broken pieces back on to make a buck on ebay, and it looks like the Phantom threw his mask away
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, the guywith the hunchfront never got back to me. I might have to make my own!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris...I've already checked this out on an old Quasi of mine and the pieces in reverse fit surprisingly well...could be the start of a new trend here...and after what the good folks at Disney did to Victor Hugos' Classic novel I'm sure ol' Vic wouldn't mind...he must be use to rolling over in his grave...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> ...What's Brown and sits in a Church? ...................Ans: The Lunchbag of Notre Dame !
> Mcdee


For that joke, you should be flogged two dozen lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Why would you want to reward him for his crime?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sheesh...tough crowd...
Mcdee


(Sanctuary ....Sanctuary...Do you find me repulsive?)
Thank you ...thank you very much...I'm here all week...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's the old saying Mcdee? Ah, that's right- 
Sticks and stones
May break my bones 
But whips and chains 
Excite me....
(now where did I leave my rotten tomatoes....)

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

This place is going crazy, I'm fishing my pants out of the punchbowl and going home !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

the Dabbler


> This place is going crazy, I'm fishing my pants out of the punchbowl and going home !


_Again_, Dabs?
When are you going to spring for a clothes washer?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I had one but I divorced her !!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

We have all built some real uglies in our time. Getting catty about someone's less-than-professional skills is, well, this sounds more like a high-school cheerleader locker room... which... is... somewhere I would love to be a fly on the wall, but THAT'S NOT THE POINT!!!



Dracula does look pretty rough, doesn't he?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...so what does Quasimodo do for a sore throat?...he gargoyles twice a day...
(hey, couldn't resist with all the other humor flying fast and furry-ous)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Since "gargle" and "gargoyle" both come from the French word for "throat," that isn't really a pun.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

critics everywhere...ah well at least here it's quality...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

C'mon! you haven't heard of the PL limit release Man-Boob version of the Bellringer.
It was ment as a diversion from the whole Bell-Hunch-Ringer-Back fiasco


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If everyone here don't behave, I will have show you a photo of me in my birthday suit!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

was that the Cowboy Bob outfit or the Binky the Clown suit?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Roguepink said:


> We have all built some real uglies in our time. Getting catty about someone's less-than-professional skills is, well, this sounds more like a high-school cheerleader locker room... which... is... somewhere I would love to be a fly on the wall, but THAT'S NOT THE POINT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dracula does look pretty rough, doesn't he?


Roguepink, I take your point and you have given us all something we should give some serious thought to. I believe , as responsible adults, we should all think about being in a high school cheerleaders locker room.
Thank you for your words of wisdom. They are appreciated....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Roguepink, I take your point and you have given us all something we should give some serious thought to. I believe , as responsible adults, we should all think about being in a high school cheerleaders locker room.
> Thank you for your words of wisdom. They are appreciated....
> 
> Chris.


Sorry...I'm not allowed...
the Judge made it quite clear...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What she doesn't know can't hurt you...

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> ...we should all think about being in a high school cheerleaders locker room


I just had a flashback to high school  (No, I wasn't a cheerleader). The Dean will never forget me.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Why? Did you use his personal peephole?

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Let's just say I didn't last very long at that school. I _still_ like the Catholic school girl look to this day.  Ah, the good 'ol days.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> Let's just say I didn't last very long at that school. I _still_ like the Catholic school girl look to this day.  Ah, the good 'ol days.


:thumbsup: I would get my girlfriend to do that, but that would just get WAY to weird.


I mean, we're both Jewish, so...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> :thumbsup: I would get my girlfriend to do that, but that would just get WAY to weird.
> 
> 
> I mean, we're both Jewish, so...


lol!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

After reading this thread, I have given up building models. It is more fun to talk silly stuff, than to work on a model,(plastic kits).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah.... I'm building a model and talking silliness all at the same time...just don't ask me to chew gum at the same time...the last time I tried that I glued Nosferatus' slippery head to the backspace key
Mcdee


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Its the FUMES, dude!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's that Rogue? I can't see what you're saying...

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No,No,No, I can't take it any more, I'm tired of waking up on the floor.
No, thank you please, it only makes me sneeze, then it makes it hard to find the door.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> No,No,No, I can't take it any more, I'm tired of waking up on the floor.
> No, thank you please, it only makes me sneeze, then it makes it hard to find the door.


Yeah but when Ringo woke up I'll bet his head wasn't glued to his cat:drunk::drunk:
Mcdee


----------

